# Will peacock goby's be suitable for my aquarium.



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

At my local fish store, I found a species of fish I have never seen before, the peacock goby. Came home and did a bit of research to find they grow relatively small (3" although reading lots of peoples experience with them, probably more 2") and have to live 1 male 1 female.

I am DEFINITELY interested in getting a pair but I would like to know whether they'd feel ok in my tank.

My aquarium is 100litres (21 UK gallons/26 us gallons) and heated to 24 degrees celcius (about 75 farenheit.)








Here's a picture. I have a plastic flowerpot at the back and teh barrell at the front for them to hide in. Along with driftwood in the middle. The two big plants are both silk plants but since have had about 6 stems of java fern blossom on the driftwood in the centre. So while not heavily planted, there are live plants in there. There's also TONS of algae all over the rocks and sides of the glass.

My stocking goes as:
x2 oto catfish
x5 neon tetras
x1 high fin platy
x1 XL platy
x1 guppy

I would like to add maybe 2 more standard platys and anywhere between 2-5 neon tetras.

All my livebearers are female, although the guppy I bought home has had 2 batches of fry so far. So at the moment there are two medium sized juvenile guppies and about 7 fry that i've just noticed today. I am taking the two older guppies to my local fish store tomorrow and will do with my other 7 when they get bigger. I want them to be strong enough to survive the car trip to the store.

I feed them a mix of flake, freeze dried food and peas.

Would this all be suitable for the peacock gobys. I haven't read anywhere whether they get on well with livebearers? I wanted a small growing interesting species to add to my tank other than livebearers and these are right up my street.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

With the addition of a few more plants(places for them to seek shelter),and THE WILLINGNESS TO FEED FROZEN(POSSIBLY LIVE FOR TRAINIG PURPOSES),they would probly do well in your tank.None of the fish you have seem to be problematic,AND THEY ARE BEATUFIL LITTLE FISH!


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have decided against them I think. I read they spawn very easy and when they do the male can become aggressive.
Well the whole reason my tank is all livebearers and neons is because i've had so much poor luck with fish labelled as semi-aggressive. Gouramis have been a nightmare for me. I don't need any more fry for now and the thought of another potential aggressive fish makes my head spin. I've been stocking this tank for just over a year now.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 3 in my 80 gallon with H. formosa, E. okefenokee, E. gloriosus, oto's, a very small catfish, I think like 6 swamp darters(lol cant remember), a handful of golden top minnows and a dozen or so bluefin killifish and have seen no aggression from any of peacocks. There is 1 male and 2 female, again this is my experience and .02 not saying there will be no aggression for you just that I have seen none nor have they bred to date(roughly 5 months).


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

Your tank is considerably bigger than mine though so they might feel more at ease in there. I am a little unsure because I just have no luck with "different" kinds of fish. I might be brave and just try a pair, my local fish store are always happy to take fish back that don't get on in a tank. They are definitely a very beautiful addition to a tank.

If you haven't had yours breed that makes me feel a bit better. Maybe it isn't so easy. They'd be more likely to breed in an 80g than a 20g surely?


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

Decided to go for it in the end! I got a pair, one is very cheeky and is chasing the tiny fry around seeming a bit confused and the other is hiding. The more confident one though seems to be bringing the other out of her shell.

I say she because my local fish store said they were all girls. I'm not sure if it's the same with gobies but I think they are far too small to tell still. Here's a pic:









That is a high-fin platy above it so you can tell just how small they are still. My high fin is nearing fully grown at 2". They are not much bigger than my neons atm.

Here they both are on the bottom, although it's hard to see one because there's lots of algae near the bottom of my tank. They're both eating well anyway and seem to be mixing within the community. My XL platy is almost double the size of the purple high-fin in the pics, she looks like a whale in comparison to these! Haha









It will be exciting to watch them grow!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

good looking fish!! keep us updated, I might try some!!


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks I will do! I don't imagine it'll take them long to grow into their colours and fins if fed a nice variety of foods. At the moment, close up their bodies are all grey with thin red zig-zags and their fins are only slightly yellowy. They look only a month or two old.

I think they're a relatively new species to the hobby? They're quite hard to find much info about. I will definitely update about them the best I can.


----------

